# How old to go jog



## Cabane (Jul 30, 2018)

How old does Woo need to be to jog with me for 3 miles. Non stop. About a 26-28 minute run for me.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I am one of those who's against jogging with your dog, unless it's off lead in a safe area so he can do his thing and not be tethered to you and not be able to stop. If that's the case, you'd start off slow (as you would with a human being introduced to new physical activity), and build up slowly, watching for any signs of discomfort...but surely not before at least 5-6 months of age.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

His growth plates need to be closed, and it not be on a paved surface.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i agree with all above. the way they run if off leash if you watch it is going going fast fast and then slowing down sniffing, peeing whatever, so resting muscles and joints and then start over. they way us human usually go is run and run then jog and then run but we usually don`t stop - this does not align with the way the dog`s rhythm (have to a admit, their version is the right one for them). until growth plates close, even our leash walks are on long leash, having natural `sniff` breaks etc and definitely no jogs. And even later on, if possible have my dog run off leash, they do tend to stay close to me just run forward, back, around me, break etc. 

if i may advise... right now with your young and sweet looking pup better to work on recalls, behavioral basics and other focus and attention type of exercises and once Woo gets tired you can go for your well deserved jog.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I just asked my vet about jogging with my V recently. He contacted Dr. Evelyn Orenbuch (DVM, DACVSMR, CAVCA) at Georgia Veterinary Rehabilitation, Fitness, and Pain Management for her recommendation, and her response is as follows:

*"We generally say no consistent jogging longer than 1 mile until they are at least 1 year old. The growth plates are not closed until 15-18 months, so if they want to be safe, I would recommend waiting until then. They can do walk/jog where they only jog for 5 min. at a time when they are younger. It is the sustained repetition on the young joints that is the issue."*


----------



## Cabane (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks all. Good information.


----------

